# Migracja systemd czy można usunąć OpenRC?

## ryba84

Tak jak w temacie. Przechodzę na systemd i zastanawiam się czy mogę usunąć OpenRC, czy też może to mi namieszać w systemie?

----------

## Garrappachc

Możesz wywalić openrc.

Dodaj go sobie tylko do package.provided, bo portage będzie krzyczało.

----------

